# Reparar Pionner Sx680 reemplazando STK0039 por TDA7294 ?



## pool27 (Oct 4, 2010)

mnicolao, pongo la direccion de donde baje,manual del sintoamplificador pionner sx680 ,para que me puedas indicar ,como sacar señal para el tda7294 ,porque los stk0039 que le puse no funcionan bien, desde ya muchas gracias .-    http://akdatabase.org/AKview/displayimage.php?album=44&pos=66


----------



## mnicolau (Oct 5, 2010)

Fijate la imagen que te adjunto pool, desde ahí podés tomar la señal para el TDA7294. El problema es que perderías el control de graves y agudos, ya que ambos actúan sobre el circuito que pertenece al STK y no pude aislarlo para que puedas utilizarlo en el reemplazo.

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 5, 2010)

Que tal, la solucion de mnicolau es viable, sin embargo, dejaria de funcionar el control de tonos, porque dices que con el STK0039 no trabaja bien?


----------



## pool27 (Oct 10, 2010)

compre dos stk, no funcionan le das volumen distociona deben ser truchos, (dicen power stk0039), los originales no los consegui ,en el pote tengo buena señal , lo que quisiera hacer es con algun integrado, un pre con control de tono , sacar señal donde indica mnicolao y entrarle al tda 7294, el equipo se alimenta con -30 +30 ,que me sugieren .- saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 10, 2010)

porque no haces tus propios "Power Darlington"? son fáciles de hacer, lo que sucede con usar otro integrado es que como el control de tonos depende directamente de la retro alimentacion negativa del amplificador, estos dejarían de funcionar... Creo que en mis haberes debo tener el diagrama de esos STK hechos con componentes discretos, si lo ubico, lo posteo, Saludos...


----------



## zopilote (Oct 10, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> porque no haces tus propios "Power Darlington"? son fáciles de hacer, lo que sucede con usar otro integrado es que como el control de tonos depende directamente de la retro alimentacion negativa del amplificador, estos dejarían de funcionar... Creo que en mis haberes debo tener el diagrama de esos STK hechos con componentes discretos, si lo ubico, lo posteo, Saludos...



La posibilidad de hacerlo es bastante, teniendo espacio en donde colocar los transistores y escogerlos.
 Hay dos versiones del STK0039, una es el  la figura A que lleva dos diodos extras, y el esquema B que es del datasheet, los dos fueron fabricados por la misma fabrica, ahora abra que reunir mayor cantidad de  datos sobre los valores de los componentes, especialmente las resistencias y sus potencias, esos esquemas estan implementados en varios amplificadores  con transistores, asi que la viabilidad de fabricarlo es muy alta.
 Yo pondria en R3 y R4  unos 220Ohmios 1/2w, y en R2 una resistencia fija de 1k con una variable de 2k (para mover el bias) luego de escoger el bias colocar la resistencia correspondientemente igual.
 El de la figura B lleva un darlington, no vi esa version asi que no tengo datos de IC en ese modo.


----------



## pool27 (Oct 10, 2010)

les agradesco sus respuestas ,zopilote la version que tiene el equipo es la A,si quieres puedes darle una mirada a los planos ,en la  direccion que esta arriba, ratmayor seria bueno poder emular el circuito .tendria que ser algo compacto con trans. tipo BD o similar digo esto  para poder utilizar el espacio del int. original y tambien por la forma del disipador ,quisiera poder repararlo ,al equipo me lo regalaron ,le faltaba la tapa de madera que se la hice ,los trans. 2sk117 se los coloque y los amplif. que no anduvieron . desde ya gracias en lo que me puedan ayudar  saludos.-


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 11, 2010)

Hola!, este diseño que dejo adjunto ya ha sido probado e implementado en varios amplificadores que usan los modulos STK0039, STK0049 y STK0059, y a trabajado sin problemas. Espero te sea util. 

Si tienes alguna inquitud con respecto al circuito, no dudes en preguntar...

Saludos... 

*EDIT: Pinout del PCB corregido...*


----------



## pool27 (Oct 11, 2010)

ratmayor,te agradesco por responder ,esta bueno el circuito  es  compacto ,fijate en el original, los pines de entrada ,salida, y alimentacion no coinciden con el diagrama ,¿le tendria que colocar las conecciones de acuerdo al original? ej. original pin 0 , diagrama pin 1 ,original pin 2 , diagrama pin 9 ,etc. el Q4 es 2sd718,¿ tienen reemplazo estos transistores? , por si no consigo estos.- gracias ,saludos .-


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 12, 2010)

Ahora que me fijo bien quedo invertido  (Ya lo corrijo para que el pinout sea identico al STK ). Los reemplazos directos del 2SD718 son: 2SD1046, 2SC3182, ECG36...


----------



## pool27 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ratmayor , ¿ los trans.2sd718 debo aislarlo para apoyarlo al disipador ?  (chasis g n d ) ¿ y el trans. 2sc1815 debe tambien apoyarce al disipador ? .- pude conseguir los componentes luego te comento .- saludos .-


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 19, 2010)

Los transistores finales deben ir aislados del disipador, de lo contrario:







el 2SC1815 debe apoyarse al disipador ya que es para la compensasion termica del BIAS.

Saludos...!


----------



## German Volpe (Jun 17, 2011)

Hola a todos. Perdon por revivir el tema, pero no me parece necesario crear otro post, ya que en este hay mucha info util.
Resulta que mi tio me regalo este pioneer, ya que se lo dieron para reparar y nunca regresaron a buscarlo. Debido a que no tenia mucho tiempo libre, me lo regalo casi arreglado. Ya que las dos salidas se habian quemado tirando 30v de continua en las salidas. tiene varios diodos reemplazados y capacitores. Bueno, como le paso al señor del post, me tope con integrados falsos, pero por lo que veo aca, ratmayor ideo una muy buena solucion parece.
Mi pregunta es, en el adjunto de ratmayor, el esquema tiene los transistores de salida Q4  Y Q5 , uno dice 2sc718 y otro 2sd718. Puede ser que haya un error de tipeo y ambos sean 2SD718?
Saludos

Otra consultita. La verdad que no estoy 100% seguro si los integrados estan quemados.. Bueno como dije con ambos colocados en las salidas tengo continua en 30v. hay alguna forma de saber si esta quemado el integrado?? Es posible midiendo continuidad entre pines 9, 8 y 3,2 ??? caso afirmativo que valores tienen que rondar??


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 17, 2011)

German Volpe dijo:


> en el adjunto de ratmayor, el esquema tiene los transistores de salida Q4 Y Q5 , uno dice 2sc718 y otro 2sd718. Puede ser que haya un error de tipeo y ambos sean 2SD718?


Un terrible error de tipeo los que usa son el 2SD718 y el 2SB686 



German Volpe dijo:


> La verdad que no estoy 100% seguro si los integrados estan quemados.. Bueno como dije con ambos colocados en las salidas tengo continua en 30v. hay alguna forma de saber si esta quemado el integrado?? Es posible midiendo continuidad entre pines 9, 8 y 3,2 ??? caso afirmativo que valores tienen que rondar??


Recuerda que entre esos pines se encuentran el colector y emisor de los darlingtons, si tienen continuidad de seguro están dañados...


----------



## German Volpe (Jun 17, 2011)

Hola ratmayor. Te cuento. medi continuidad entre esos pines y tengo un valor de 560-600 ohms, y otro integrado valores de 630-645, igual con los integrados conectados tengo continua en la salida asi que no hay duda que estan quemados no?
Si no hay mas errores con el circuito que adjuntaste  , mañana iria a comprar las piezas.
Gracias por responder. Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 17, 2011)

German Volpe dijo:


> Hola ratmayor. Te cuento. medi continuidad entre esos pines y tengo un valor de 560-600 ohms, y otro integrado valores de 630-645, igual con los integrados conectados tengo continua en la salida asi que no hay duda que estan quemados no?


Pues si, evidentemente están dañados tus modulos


German Volpe dijo:


> Si no hay mas errores con el circuito que adjuntaste  , mañana iria a comprar las piezas.
> Gracias por responder. Saludos


 Este bendito estres del trabajo me carga loco, amigo German, ambos transistores finales son 2SD718. Ya lo revise 3 veces jejeje


----------



## German Volpe (Jun 17, 2011)

Ah, buenísimo Ratmayor. Muchas gracias.. te estaré informando de los avances.

Perdón por la molestia, pero ando con una duda. Bueno.. resulta que armé un módulo del que publicaste, todavía no lo probe. Pero se me dió de medir con el tester en función de diodo para comparar las salidas 2,3 8,9 con el del integrado quemado. y bueno, cuando mido en ambos sentidos los pines 2 y 3 no marca nada el tester, por lo que se ésto es normal, ya que no tiene que circular la corriente  entre colector-emisor. Bien, pruebo el 8,9 y en un sentido me da un valor de 572.. Ésto es normal? Será que el valor ese tiene que ver algo con el circuito, o está dañado el transistor? Seguro sonará muy básica mi pregunta, pero es una duda que tengo hace rato jaja.
Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 21, 2011)

Resulta que entre los pines 2 y 3 hay un driver cuasi-complementario formado por el 1N4148 y el BD136, al medirlo inversamente existe una pequeña polarización. De todas formas, para salir de dudas, mide los pines 2 y 3 sacando el BD136 (Este recomendaría medirlo antes de volverlo a montar) y desconectando el diodo y si todo anda bien, no debería medir nada


----------



## jpetraccaro (Ago 20, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Pues si, evidentemente están dañados tus modulos
> Este bendito estres del trabajo me carga loco, amigo German, ambos transistores finales son 2SD718. Ya lo revise 3 veces jejeje



Hola Ratmayor, estoy reparando un amplificador que trae 2 de estos (STK0039) descargue tu circuito para remplazarlos pero al leer todo el tema vi que hay muchas modificaciones. Habría algún problema de subir el circuito final de como quedaría todo y con los nombres correspondientes para cada pieza. desde ya muchas gracias.
Perdón por molestar pero soy medio nuevo en estos temas y todavía no la tengo muy clara.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 20, 2011)

Que tal jpetraccaro, el diagrama que está aquí es el correcto, solo que anteriormente, con el estres del trabajo me saboteé yo mismo  ambos transistores finales son 2SC718 y deben colocarse aislados al disipador. Puedes experimentar con otros como el TIP35 y los otros que mensioné en mensajes anteriores. Saludos


----------



## pool27 (Ago 22, 2011)

ratmayor , el 2sd718 es npn ,y el otro que mencionas, es un 2sb686 ,es pnp ¿ la salida va en par complementario ? yo lo arme como el esquema que publicaste y no me funciono,luego pude conseguir dos stk y funciono mi ampli , revisa si esta bien el circuito porque es bueno tener un amuleto.- saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 22, 2011)

pool27 dijo:


> ratmayor , el 2sd718 es npn ,y el otro que mencionas, es un 2sb686 ,es pnp ¿ la salida va en par complementario ? yo lo arme como el esquema que publicaste y no me funciono,luego pude conseguir dos stk y funciono mi ampli , revisa si esta bien el circuito porque es bueno tener un amuleto.- saludos


el circuito usa 2 NPN (2SD718) formando un par cuasi-complementario, habia mencionado el PNP debido al estres laboral, pero unos post mas adelante corregi ese detalle...


----------



## jpetraccaro (Ago 25, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Hola!, este diseño que dejo adjunto ya ha sido probado e implementado en varios amplificadores que usan los modulos STK0039, STK0049 y STK0059, y a trabajado sin problemas. Espero te sea util.
> 
> Si tienes alguna inquitud con respecto al circuito, no dudes en preguntar...
> 
> ...



Buenas ratmayor ya esta todo, medi los pines 9-8 y 3-2 de mis 2 STK0039 y ambos me marcaban continuidad, y ademas ya arme 2 modulos de los que posteaste, mi duda ahora antes de montarlos es la siguiente: las salidas(pines) del circuito equibalente son las mismas q las del integrado? y las restantes q no estan en el equibalente, osea la 4,5,6,7 que susede con ellas?
Perdon por tantas inquietudes pero como dije antes mucho no entiendo...y desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 25, 2011)

jpetraccaro dijo:


> mi duda ahora antes de montarlos es la siguiente: las salidas(pines) del circuito equibalente son las mismas q las del integrado?


La cerigrafía del PCB indica el pin tal cual como en el STK 


jpetraccaro dijo:


> y las restantes q no estan en el equibalente, osea la 4,5,6,7 que susede con ellas?


Esos pines son usados para la serie "STK00**II" como circuito de compensación, en la seríe "STK00**" no está disponible y por lo tanto no se usan


----------



## jpetraccaro (Ago 26, 2011)

Muchísimas gracias Ratmayor, en estos días ya lo estoy por montar y cuento como me fue, el equipo que estoy reparando es un technics...


----------



## pool27 (Ago 26, 2011)

ratmayor, te pregunto  si tienes algun pre ,para ponerle audio al que publicaste, en reemplazo del stk 0039, echo con transistores.- saludos - pool27 .-


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 27, 2011)

pool27 dijo:


> ratmayor, te pregunto si tienes algun pre ,para ponerle audio al que publicaste, en reemplazo del stk 0039, echo con transistores.- saludos - pool27 .-


Aquí lo tienes... 
​


----------



## paulixcr (Oct 24, 2012)

jpetraccaro dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias Ratmayor, en estos días ya lo estoy por montar y cuento como me fue, el equipo que estoy reparando es un technics...



primero que nada ; Ratamayor gracias por la corrección 
segundo: actualmente tengo un technics SU8044K, el cual tiene dañado los STK0039N(36w), los quiero poner originales o unos de más potencia! Pero no se donde conseguir los ORIGINALES, alguno sabe como distinguirlos.
Tercero: jpetraccaro, que modelo de technics habias reparado?
muchas gracias


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 24, 2012)

paulixcr dijo:


> primero que nada ; Ratmayor gracias por la corrección
> segundo: actualmente tengo un technics SU8044K, el cual tiene dañado los STK0039N(36w), los quiero poner originales o unos de más potencia! Pero no se donde conseguir los ORIGINALES, alguno sabe como distinguirlos.


Están dificil de conseguir ya que no se fabrican, por eso propuse el reemplazo con transistores, este te puede servir hasta 50W, el problema es que si la fuente no te acompaña, el ampli no entregará más de lo que la fuente le permita . Saludos...


----------



## paulixcr (Oct 25, 2012)

Muchas gracias.
Mira este technics tiene una fuente de +/-29 VAC, lo que no se es cuanta corriente podra entregar. Como podria saberlo?
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2012)

paulixcr dijo:


> Muchas gracias.
> Mira este technics tiene una fuente de +/-29 VAC, lo que no se es cuanta corriente podra entregar. Como podria saberlo?
> gracias



Midiendo las dimensiones físicas del transformador y leyendo: _*Como obtener algunos datos de los transformadores*_


----------



## paulixcr (Oct 25, 2012)

buenas, vieran que saque los STK y los compare por medio de un tester y miden exactamente igual. Con un generador de funciones conecto una señal senoidal al canal derecho, el cual en estado de reposo da una tensión de 0.2 VDC. Al conectar la señal se genera una forma de onda similar la cual se amplifica correctamente al subir el volumen (esto sin carga). El canal izquierdo por el contrario da una señal de -5VDC aproximadamente. Y al conectar la señal la amplifica pero con un pequeño nivel de offset. Este nivel supongo q*ue* no es normal. Lo que me preocupa es q*ue* sea la etapa de potencia, o será mas bien el circuito de polarizacion? Es un stk0039N y un equipo technics SU-8044K


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 25, 2012)

Esas pruebas las hiciste con los STK fuera del equipo?


----------



## paulixcr (Oct 26, 2012)

No, con los stk conectados


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 26, 2012)

Intercambiaste los STK de canal a ver que pasa?


----------



## paulixcr (Oct 26, 2012)

Eso iba a hacer, pero es q*ue* antes ya alguien los habia sacado, pero como que en vez de desoldarlos con cuidado parece que los hizo arrancado, por lo cual las pistas estaba fragiles. ya las reforce. Voy a intercambiarlos y te comento



Compañero volviendo al tema de los STK, todos los q*ue* venden en internet no es recomendable comprarlo?


----------



## zopilote (Oct 26, 2012)

Exactamundo, casi todos los STK de matricula antigua, ya no se fabrican, y los que venden son clones a veces de muy mala calidad, que solo funcionan a bajo volumen, rompiendose luego de subir el volumen.


----------



## paulixcr (Oct 26, 2012)

Que madre, y me parece que los q*ue* tienen no son originales

*Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*
*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un  foro, no en un chat.


----------



## paulixcr (Oct 27, 2012)

paulixcr dijo:


> Que madre, y me parece que los q*ue* tienen no son originales
> 
> *Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*
> *05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un  foro, no en un chat.
> ...



Compañero disculpame
Es que con tanto trabajo trato de contestar en el momento sino se me olvida.
En este momento estoy montando los circuitos basados en el GIF que publicaste. Pero las salidas utilizan los NPN de potencia 2SD718. Este circuito ha sido modificado a traves del foro, y me preocupa montarlo y que despues salte otra duda. Asi como esta el circuito funciona a un 100%?
saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 27, 2012)

Si funciona, solo usa la ultima version publicada y no habrá problemas....


----------



## paulixcr (Oct 29, 2012)

Hola compañeros!
Pues ya casi termino de armar el equivalente del STK 0039 N, solo q*ue* me atrase ya que el diagrama del modulos.pdf indica que usa un 2SC718 y un 2SD718, cuando revisando el otro diagrama en JPG dice que son dos 2SD718, correcto Ratmayor?
Con respecto al resto del circuito impreso, encontré transistores que no eran equivalentes a los originales, lo cual me generaban tensiones erróneas para la polarizacion de los STK originales. Ahora si en estado de reposo me da una tensión similar a la que indica el diagrama original. Espero mañana comentarte que tal funciono la adaptación. 
Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 29, 2012)

paulixcr dijo:


> Hola compañeros!
> Pues ya casi termino de armar el equivalente del STK 0039 N, solo q*ue* me atrase ya que el diagrama del modulos.pdf indica que usa un 2SC718 y un 2SD718, cuando revisando el otro diagrama en JPG dice que son dos 2SD718, correcto Ratmayor?


El transistor correcto es el 2SD718 o equivalentes...


paulixcr dijo:


> Con respecto al resto del circuito impreso, encontré transistores que no eran equivalentes a los originales, lo cual me generaban tensiones erróneas para la polarizacion de los STK originales. Ahora si en estado de reposo me da una tensión similar a la que indica el diagrama original. Espero mañana comentarte que tal funciono la adaptación.
> Saludos


Aqui si me perdí y no entendi ni papa, podrías explicarte mejor?


----------



## paulixcr (Oct 29, 2012)

Jajajaja es que te comentaba que la tarjeta main board del Technics lo habían tratado de reparar y le pusieron transistores que no son de las mismas caracteristicas de los que el manual indica. Los remplacee y ahora sí marca las tensiones acordes al diagrama.
Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 29, 2012)

paulixcr dijo:


> Jajajaja es que te comentaba que la tarjeta main board del Technics lo habían tratado de reparar y le pusieron transistores que no son de las mismas caracteristicas de los que el manual indica. Los remplacee y ahora sí marca las tensiones acordes al diagrama.
> Saludos


mmmm ya ya...  bueno, arma un canal primero, si vive, continua con el otro, no olvides aislar los transistores...


----------



## paulixcr (Oct 30, 2012)

Pues mira, un fracaso total, lo conecte tal y como aparece y me quedo un fusible...mejor me la voy a jugar con los truchos a ver como me va...
saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 30, 2012)

Así de gratis y sin fotos a ver porque todo estallo?


----------



## paulixcr (Oct 30, 2012)

Eh no exactamente. Se quemo un fusible del transformador principal. Si tengo una duda con el  BD136, dado que aparece en el pinout
1. Emisor
2. Colector
3. Base

pero si lo mido realmente es
1. Base
2. Colector 
3. Emisor

y lo conecte tal como lo pruebo con el  multimetro. Sera este el error maestro?
saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 30, 2012)

paulixcr dijo:


> Eh no exactamente. Se quemo un fusible del transformador principal. Si tengo una duda con el BD136, dado que aparece en el pinout
> 1. Emisor
> 2. Colector
> 3. Base
> ...


En teoría es "Emisor Colector Base" si mide al contrario es porque ese transistor es más pirata que Jack Sparrow...


----------



## paulixcr (Oct 30, 2012)

Estas en lo cierto.........al menos ya revise el main board y no sufrió daños, cambie el fusible y regreso a la normalidad. Claro cuando se quemo dicho fusible, pensé que me estaban tomando una foto, encendió como un flash de cámara! Voy a intentarlo de nuevo, mejor compro equivalentes NTE para no sufrir tanto...saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 30, 2012)

paulixcr dijo:


> Estas en lo cierto.........al menos ya revise el main board y no sufrió daños, cambie el fusible y regreso a la normalidad. Claro cuando se quemo dicho fusible, pensé que me estaban tomando una foto, encendió como un flash de cámara! Voy a intentarlo de nuevo, mejor compro equivalentes NTE para no sufrir tanto...saludos


Perfecto, mide todo y revisa todo antes de montar y usa una lampara serie para hacer pruebas y así no habrá heridos...


----------



## paulixcr (Oct 30, 2012)

Tambien encontre otro detalle. En el diagrama "modulo.pdf" la numeracíon es 0-9....2-1 de izquierda a derecha, mientras que en el impreso es 1-2....9-0 de izquierda a derecha. Realmente me deje llevar por la imagen


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 30, 2012)

paulixcr dijo:


> Tambien encontre otro detalle. En el diagrama "modulo.pdf" la numeracíon es 0-9....2-1 de izquierda a derecha, mientras que en el impreso es 1-2....9-0 de izquierda a derecha. Realmente me deje llevar por la imagen


Me volví a perder, a que te refieres hijo mio?  el impreso es "Inverso" es decir, está del 9 al 0, por lo que el impreso se colocaría de cabeza en el amplificador... Un día de estos rediseño el PCB para que quede derechito


----------



## paulixcr (Oct 30, 2012)

Luego le mando una foto, una imagen vale mas que mil palabras
Ya realicé la conección de un canal y me alegra decir que ya no quemé nada . Pero antes de conectar algún parlante (dado que éste mismo amplificador me quemó uno), decidí ver la onda de salida *SIN CARGA*, con lo cual veo como la onda se amplifica pero en cierto valor la onda deja de ser uniforme y empieza a presentar una onda sobre la misma onda. Pregunto: ésto se debe a la conección sin carga alguna o hay algo malo? Al revisar las señales del pin 0 y pin 1, veo que también ese "ruido" se presenta en dichas entradas. 
Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 31, 2012)

Sin fotos, nos estas hablando en chino...


----------



## paulixcr (Nov 1, 2012)

Reemplacé un 2sa798 por dos BC308a (usando termocontraible y pasta termica) y se elimino el ruido sobre la onda de salida. Dejame decirte que el circuito trabajó de lujo, la respuesta no se ve afectada por el aumento de la temperatura "Impresive"

Queridos compañeros: después de dos días de prueba me satisface  informarles que el circuito de Ratmayor funciona a la perfección, dado  que la calidad del equipo se mantuvo e inclusive pienso que hubo un  aumento de potencia de unos 10 w al menos, dados que si antes a un 40%  era un sonido fuerte, ahora no lo paso de un 25%.
Gracias!


----------



## Aokielectronic (Sep 13, 2018)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Hola!, este diseño que dejo adjunto ya ha sido probado e implementado en varios amplificadores que usan los modulos STK0039, STK0049 y STK0059, y a trabajado sin problemas. Espero te sea util.
> 
> Si tienes alguna inquitud con respecto al circuito, no dudes en preguntar...
> 
> ...


HOLA Buenas Tardes 
Una inquietud , q4 y q5 son similares ? ya que no coincide el código para encontrarlo.
Desde ya GRACIAS


----------



## ivanalcoba (Oct 16, 2018)

Hola a todos, desde ya muchas gracias por toda la info tengo un Technics SU2500 año 82, que lleva 2 STK0039. Hace algun tiempo uno de ello comenzo a fallar luego el otro, el equipo encendia pero tenia una una salida de continua hacia los parlantes. Luego de reemplazar los stk por otros stk nuevos pero chinos, volvio a la vida. Al poco tiempo murio nuevamente. 
Ahora tengo todos los componentes y el PCB virgen, mañana empiezo la cirugia. Invocando a todo aquel que me pueda enviar buenas vibras ajaja. Saludos a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2018)

Buena vibra para el armado de los reemplazos


----------



## josco (Oct 16, 2018)

Que es lo que haras para revivirlo? yo he armado los stk0050 y 0080 con los stk piratas reemplazo todos los transistores de superficie por transistores 
"Normales" y han funcionado bien. lo bueno de este tipo de circuitos es que son sencillos sin tantos componentes. saludos y suerte, si se repara solo ten paciencia.


----------



## lossless (Sep 12, 2019)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Hola!, este diseño que dejo adjunto ya ha sido probado e implementado en varios amplificadores que usan los modulos STK0039, STK0049 y STK0059, y a trabajado sin problemas. Espero te sea util.
> 
> Si tienes alguna inquitud con respecto al circuito, no dudes en preguntar...
> 
> ...


Estimado Ratmayor, relacionado con estos STK, tengo problemas para reemplazar el AN7060 que acompañan a estos integrados de potencia como par diferencial, habria un circuito con transistores para reemplazarlo? Gracias, lossless



mnicolau dijo:


> Fijate la imagen que te adjunto pool, desde ahí podés tomar la señal para el TDA7294. El problema es que perderías el control de graves y agudos, ya que ambos actúan sobre el circuito que pertenece al STK y no pude aislarlo para que puedas utilizarlo en el reemplazo.
> 
> Saludos


Gracias, gracias , gracias !!!!  Este es le circuito que estaba buscando y con el se puede reemplazar al circuito integrado AN7060, que son todos truchos y es imposible reparar los equipos que llevan dicho integrado, en mi caso Technics SA-303 y el acompañan al STK039. Saludos, lossless


----------



## Marsoto (Dic 18, 2022)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Que tal jpetraccaro, el diagrama que está aquí es el correcto, solo que anteriormente, con el estres del trabajo me saboteé yo mismo  ambos transistores finales son 2SC718 y deben colocarse aislados al disipador. Puedes experimentar con otros como el TIP35 y los otros que mensioné en mensajes anteriores. Saludos


Estimados, acabo de montar el circuito que reemplaza al STK 0039 y funciona a la perfección, el único problema es que duro 10 seg y se quemaron los transistores Q5 y Q4, esos se calientan muchísimo, les puedo colocar el mismo disipador del equipo?????.


----------



## josco (Dic 18, 2022)

Los Pusiste sin disipador? O no entendi bien? Si fue asi,Los transistores se ponen a hervir sin disipador cuando son los de la eatapa de salida. Entonces si duran diez segundos o menos es normal que se quemen.


----------



## Marsoto (Dic 18, 2022)

josco dijo:


> Los Pusiste sin disipador? O no entendi bien? Si fue asi,Los transistores se ponen a hervir sin disipador cuando son los de la eatapa de salida. Entonces si duran diez segundos o menos es normal que se quemen.


Los puse sin dispidor y se quemaron,, tendria que aislarlos y como lo hago, para conectarlos al mismo disipador del equipo???, la otra pregunta. Los transistores BD135 y BD136 tambien los conecto al dispador del equipo??, o no es necesario. Se agradecen sus respuestas.


----------



## malesi (Dic 18, 2022)

Marsoto dijo:


> Estimados, acabo de montar el circuito que reemplaza al STK 0039 y funciona a la perfección, el único problema es que duro 10 seg y se quemaron los transistores Q5 y Q4, esos se calientan muchísimo, les puedo colocar el mismo disipador del equipo?????.


----------



## Marsoto (Dic 18, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 293071


Habria que indicar como se aislan electricamente del disipador, ademas seria bueno confirmar si los transistores BD135 y 136 se conectan al mismo disipador del equipo o no es necesario. Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 18, 2022)

Marsoto dijo:


> Habria que indicar como se aislan electricamente del disipador, ademas seria bueno confirmar si los transistores BD135 y 136 se conectan al mismo disipador del equipo o no es necesario.


Si no sabés eso, no deberías estar haciendo esta reparación. Eso se hace para todos los transistores de potencia del planeta, así que es algo completamente básico y trivial.


----------



## Marsoto (Dic 18, 2022)

Pensé que este foro era para aprender y compartir conocimientos. Gracias de todas formas.


----------



## josco (Dic 19, 2022)

Los bd135 36 no hay tanto problema los de salida si van al disipador y puestos con aislantes para transistor.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 19, 2022)

Marsoto dijo:


> Pensé que este foro era para aprender y compartir conocimientos.


Los conocimientos están compartidos y hay temas hasta con secuencias de imágenes que explican como hacero, pero si no te queres molestar en buscarlos y solo te quejás....


----------



## Marsoto (Dic 19, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Los conocimientos están compartidos y hay temas hasta con secuencias de imágenes que explican como hacero, pero si no te queres molestar en buscarlos y solo te quejás...


Estimado, los busqué y encontré información, muchas gracias.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 19, 2022)

Para ahora y futuro.

En el mundo de la electrónica, lo que no se convierte en algo útil, ser convierte en calor.

En otras palabras, aquello que vaya a calentar, debería ir adosado a un disipador acorde (para calcular; Cálculo básico de disipadores de calor*)*, con aislante de mica y separador/niple de teflón, y entre el disipador, la mica y el componente, grasa siliconada para ayudar a la transferencia térmica.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 19, 2022)

Marsoto dijo:


> Estimado, los busqué y encontré información, muchas gracias.


*Este es uno*, pero hay mas...
Leé a partir del enlace que te paso.


----------



## malesi (Dic 19, 2022)

Marsoto dijo:


> Habria que indicar como se aislan electricamente del disipador, ademas seria bueno confirmar si los transistores BD135 y 136 se conectan al mismo disipador del equipo o no es necesario. Saludos



Pienso que quieres correr demasiado, y te has saltado todo lo básico que deberías leer y aprender.


----------



## fabioosorio (Dic 19, 2022)

Marsoto dijo:


> Pensé que este foro era para aprender y compartir conocimientos. Gracias de todas formas.


Aprender depende de ud., no de nosotros. El conocimiento está siendo compartido en este foro desde 2006.

Cada vez que los que aquí saben, de alguna manera u otra me mandan a leer, antes de pretender alzarle la voz, voy y leo.

De nada.


----------

